# Recompile using different IRQ settings?

## n8wood

I'd like to recompile my kernel using a different IRQ for my ps2 mouse... I suspect IRQ sharing is the cause for my lockups in X.

Does anyone know how to do this?

----------

## Syntaxis

You shouldn't need to recompile the kernel to do this.




Check /proc/interrupts to see if there really is a conflict. If there is, try checking your BIOS settings regarding PnP/IRQ.

----------

